# My kitty got fat fast, im worried



## smeagol the vile (Jun 30, 2009)

As the subject stated, Im really worried about my cat. She is an English short hair I have had since she was a week or two old. Recently, as in within a week or two ago she went from being a very skinny, light cat, to being quite fat. She is spayed, as is her sister. The male in our house is neutered as well. Its strange because it doesnt feel like fat, but her stomach is very firm and not flabby like her sister (whos semi large and has a bit of flab and such). If she wasnt spayed and he wasnt neutered I'd say she was pregnant, except she doesnt show the signs, enlarged pink nipples, and she seems to not have started eating more. She is also extremly affectionate normally, I dont think she could become moreso. So im worried that it might be a tumor or something, have any of you had this kind of experiance or can help me any way other then 'take her to the vet?'


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's kind of late, not many people here, and I'm no help at all. My mind would go to things like diabetes, one of the symptoms is sudden weight gain, but I don't know if it would be *that* sudden. Or constipation, or a blockage somewhere inside. See? No help. But I do know people *will* give you the "take her to the vet asap" response. 

I hope you find out what it is and she's back to normal soon. atback 

She's very pretty.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

My thoughts ran to a blockage, or something like that, also. She really does need to be seen by a vet in that case. 

Good thoughts coming that she just found something good to eat and put on a few pounds because of it.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I don't think there's anything anyone is going to be able to tell you other than to get her to the vet ASAP. That sort of rapid weight gain in a spayed cat does not mean anything good.

Laurie


----------



## smeagol the vile (Jun 30, 2009)

Im going to take her to the vet, just have to wait till get get back from vacation (starting friday) I would be more worried if she was acting diffrently, but shes not, other then getting a bit more upset then normal when I pick her up.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

smeagol the vile said:


> getting a bit more upset then normal when I pick her up.


Which probably means that getting picked up is causing her pain. Cats are very good at disguising pain, so when they show signs it's significant. Since you're not leaving for vacation until Friday, she should get to the vet tomorrow. Waiting till you come home may be disastrous...


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Agreed. I would not wait 'till you get back from vacation. She should go to the vet right now. If it is a blockage, she won't show any signs until her system is completely toxic at which point, it's only a matter of hours.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If she's bloated, it could be serious.  Please take her to the vet asap.


----------



## smeagol the vile (Jun 30, 2009)

Before I start to panic here (because I dont have the money to take her to the vet and my parents dont want to be bothered with it till after vacation, are there any other signs of it being a blockage? Shes going to the bathroom normally and all


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

You really need to take your cat to the vet. No one here can give you a diagnosis, unfortunately.

Here are some resources that might help you with covering the vet costs:

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=42356

Good luck and let us know what the vet finds.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If she's going to the bathroom, both poo and pee, normally, then it's not a blockage. It could, however, be internal bleeding, cancer, or something else that could kill your cat without veterinary intervention.

Is your vacation worth gambling your cat's life on?

Laurie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

smeagol the vile said:


> Before I start to panic here (because I dont have the money to take her to the vet and my parents dont want to be bothered with it till after vacation, are there any other signs of it being a blockage? Shes going to the bathroom normally and all


I'm sorry, but I'm beginning to get a bit frustrated here (with your parents, not you...you obviously care about her). The cat obviously has a problem, bellies don't bloat without a reason, and your parents are planning to go off and leave her for a week(?) and dare I ask if there will be anyone checking in on her? Your family has taken on responsibility for this cat and providing vet care when needed is part of that responsibility no matter how inconvenient. 

We cannot diagnose this cat, we're not vets and even if we were, we certainly don't have enough information to do so. However, many of us have significant experience in cat care and can judge when a situation calls for an emergency vet visit vs a 'get your cat to the vet asap, but it doesn't have to be an emergency vet' vs a 'wait and see' situation. We're telling you that this is the second situation I described, it is certainly not a wait and see.

I'm sorry to be rough on you, but maybe you can transfer this urgency to your parents. One suggestion for you...call the vets office, describe the problem and ask them if they think you can wait till you get back from vaca. I'm betting they say no.


----------



## velvet6 (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with everyone else that this looks like a job for the vet. 

If a call to the vet doesn't convince them, then you may want to suggest the following: if it's "bother" they're worried about, how big of a bother would it be if they got back home and found a thoroughly suffering - or God forbid, dead - cat in their home? I KNOW that no one wants that. 

My apologies to you (and to the other members) for the insensitivity. But occasionally, a bit of callousness is exactly what's needed to get the point across. 

Good luck. I hope she's back in good health soon.


----------



## smeagol the vile (Jun 30, 2009)

there are 4 vets, three arent accepting new patients and the other my dad wont take her too because our last cat got fleas there. Hes insistent shes ok because her coat is glossy, shes eating normal and doesnt have any blood in her urine or stool, but im still worried.


----------

